# My Super Delta Needs a Name!



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone  My silver super delta needs a name!!! Hes one of my favourites and I can't think of a name for him! Any suggestions?!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

He's beautiful!

:nicefish:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you  do you have a name suggestion?


----------



## EricRgar (Sep 5, 2009)

name him jet !


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous! I'm horrible with names, sorry.lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Eric, thanks! I actually like jet


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Seconding Jet  You have such lovely fish! He's a beauty!


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

My son says to name him Smoke or Smokey (like Holy Smoke, he's beautiful)!!!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i like jet 2 for him he is just gorgeous


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, lovely betta! I like Jet. What about:
Kuro, It means "dark" in Japense. Betta's being from Japan and China and he is a rather dark coloured fish.
Aquarius, I don't know why, It's a star sign and I think it suits him...
Anyway, lovely fish!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oakly said:


> Wow, lovely betta! I like Jet. What about:
> Kuro, It means "dark" in Japense. Betta's being from Japan and China and he is a rather dark coloured fish.
> Aquarius, I don't know why, It's a star sign and I think it suits him...
> Anyway, lovely fish!


Actually, the come from Taiwan. :lol:
He reminds me of a bullet. Name him Bullet.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh dear, Lol, I'm new to betta keeping and I thought they were from there. Oh dear oh dear. Hehe!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Good grief. Another Draco lookalike. He's lovely!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! You could name him Mystery, Storm, or Flash.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

:nicefish: Name him:
Sterling(as in sterling silver )- This also means high quality. You can also spell it Sterlyn.
Argento(spanish for silver). 
Taji- means silver and yellow colouring in japanese
Argyros- Silver in greek.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

I would call him Pongo, as in 101 Dalmatians! He's beautiful


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry... I'm horrible with names. I got a new guy Saturday. and have yet to name the little guy..


----------



## brandynva (Aug 2, 2010)

Or Mercury, as it is silver in color. He's beautiful.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love him!! He is gorgeous. I like Jet and Steel would be a good one too.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Arian = silver (pronounced Areean) or Du= black (pronounced Dee) Sorry I saw spanish and japanese and wanted to get welsh in there too


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

HE's BEAUITFUL


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Your fish has brothers - xswornxoffxjello and I have them! Her's is Draco and mine is Neb. Neb even has the same red and white pelvic fins like your fish!!


----------



## PACfish (Aug 6, 2010)

I was a comic book kid, and I loved the Silver Surfer. If I had one that color I'd name it Surfer.

PAC


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Well since you are Canadian and the word Canada in Japanese is Kaede...
pronounced Cade.....

I vote for Kaede.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Sarada said:


> Well since you are Canadian and the word Canada in Japanese is Kaede...
> pronounced Cade.....
> 
> I vote for Kaede.


Isn't that the priestess from Inu Yasha


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

No idea...my friends 4yr old son is Kaede cuz she is half Japanese and half something else from Canada


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol! That's cool. I found out it also means Maple in Japanese...stereotype much?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Maybe that's what they told me it meant...its been 3 years since they've moved


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well he is beautiful no matter what you name him! I like Sterling and Mystery though so I second those names.


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to call him Bogo....((Bow-go)) I have no clue why. Mayhaps...Abban((means white)) Acuzio,or Ace


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

Hehe, have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I think i like jet the best


----------

